# Please tell me some woman doesnt really think this



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Friend sent this to me today. I just dont know what to say. I hope for American's sake it isnt real, but I dont think I would be that surprised. I dont know who all here watches tosh.o but I think this calls for a web redemption. Hey, it counts; someone posted it on youtube. If anyone can get to the bottom of it, he can.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay, that HAS to be satire. I steadfastly refuse to believe someone is truly that stupid. Please don't disillusion me.....


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I saw this on my facebook a week or so ago.. The web redemption would be hilarious, I love Tosh.O.. 

If it is real... *shakes head* There just aren't words.. lol


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

DUH! Those poor deer are being directed TOWARDS traffic, there HAS to be a better solution! I know I taught my deer to read symbols, cause he's like... SO SMART!

What a freaking idiot.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Several years back there was a (supposedly legitimate) letter to the editor of a newspaper about the exact thing: moving a deer crossing to a less busy spot on the road.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, first we need to get those deer a proper education so that when the signs are placed in School Zones, they'll fit right in.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I just about pee'd my pants laughing at this. My friend is from Fargo and he said that he sadly believes it is true. And therefor he is packing up and moving to a new state because he doesn't want anyone that stupid to live so close to him lol


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Ummmmmmmm .............. I suspect it is for real.
When I was in CO I went white water rafting. There was a woman with us from Chicago. I spotted an otter swimming up river in a calm area. I pointed it out and was told it was a log - I pointed out that logs do not go against the water flow and that took about 10 minutes for her to understand. 
Later she remarked "Oh, look at the fishes coming up for air!" When the fishes (she did have that right) were catching the mosquitos. 

I will hastily add that this sort of ignorance is not confined to the USA.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL
I think it was real.

There's another video out there taken by phone cam of a guy and his wife arguing over how long it takes a car to travel 60 miles if its going 60 miles per hour. She was seriously trying to do math.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow :rofl: 

As much as it pains me to say it, yes I think she really believes in her cause and no I'm not surprised. Stupidity is an epidemic and this is just another fine example.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Geez.............I don't know what to say. Unfortunately, I think this was real.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Ahahahahahahaa


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> LOL
> I think it was real.
> 
> There's another video out there taken by phone cam of a guy and his wife arguing over how long it takes a car to travel 60 miles if its going 60 miles per hour. She was seriously trying to do math.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


After reading this I had to look. I don't know which vid is worse. Definitely good for a laugh!


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh my. I wouldn't be surprised if the deer one is real too.

My two male roommates listened to both video clips. First thing out of their mouths "is the girl at least hot?" for the one trying to figure out the MPH thing hahaha.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Ha HA HA HA Ha made my day!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Losing faith that the human race will actually not face extinction:lol:
Duh!!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't want to live on the planet anymore...


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

I know I head-desked in my Pre-Calculus 2 class when my fellow Advanced Placement English classmates asked the subsitute (English) teacher what the difference was between 1st, 2nd and 3rd person styles of writing...and then continued to ask about it for an hour long class. Oi, how do you get to advanced placement english, through 12 years of school without having an understanding of 1st, 2nd and 3rd person. Especially after having just asked the AP english teacher too! I have a hard time dealing with stupidity sometimes.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The Deer sign person and the 80 MPH person......

It is not funny, these type people are everywhere and they vote :wink:

.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

MH that was great, but very sad these people are really out there.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

HA...hopefully it isnt true, but actual (possibly still) breathing stupid people are why we have really dumb warning signs on everything....


"do not use blow dryer in tub"...someone did it..

"this plastic bag is not a childrens toy, may cause suffocation"....someone did it..

"this obviously Hot coffee (unless your feelers are busted) is HOT"......someone spilled it on themselves and then sued because is wasnt obviously stated..

I think warning signs should be taken away so the dippy people of the world will remove themselves from the gene pool!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Here we go, if it makes you feel better it is not confined to North America






and


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like the girls I went to high school with. -.-


"Leonardo Da Vinci? Wasn't he in the Titanic?" Yeah he looks pretty hot for being like 400, hu?! -.- I have lost all faith in my generation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Several years back there was a (supposedly legitimate) letter to the editor of a newspaper about the exact thing: moving a deer crossing to a less busy spot on the road.


 
This has been going around for many, MANY years. (not this particular version, but various)


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG I about fell out of my chair


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> The Deer sign person and the 80 MPH person......
> 
> ...


It's not as bad that these people vote or drive, as that these people will have offspring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

On the thread of school stupidity. I was in a first year class (a looong time ago haha) and there was a fill in prof. We were doing an in class example, "x is 45, what is y?" and there was an accompanying diagram. The "questions kid" in our 200 person lecture put his hand up and asked if we were doing an array of x values or just one x to determine y. The prof stared at the kid in complete silence for 10-15 seconds, and then just continued lecturing.
I nearly fell off my chair laughing hahaha.

I love stupid people, except when I have to work with them. Even then they still manage to be pretty funny.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh my gosh...my daughters are nine and they're not that ....STUPID!!!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

so very very sad... 

My lovely and very kind-hearted aunt, who shall remain nameless, went canoeing with my family along a small creek. Along the edges of this creek there were poles periodically placed with measurements on them. These poles are for Natural Resources officers to gauge the water levels and if there are too many beaver dams being built in the area. My aunt asked my dad what the poles were for. He replied - completely serious - "Oh, they're for the beavers."

Before he had a chance to explain, she exclaimed "Wow, I knew they were smart, but I didn't know they could read!"

My dad, keeping a perfect poker face, continued to explain that oh yes, the beavers come and read the measurements to know whether or not they should build a dam. 

Yup, those people are out there, and there a lot of them...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

^^ oh boy. Where does he/she think that mean comes from? Scary, isn't it?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay so this is really old and we've all probably seen it but I'm pretty sure this one earns GWB the title of King of the stupids. :shock:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Oh I believe she's for real
What they really need are those push button traffic light things and training courses for deer to use them

Ages back when I was taking a group of college students on a hack (ride out) from the riding school I was working at we passed a sign that said
'Clay pigeon shoot every Saturday'
There was a loud chorus of 'ahhhhh poor pigeons' from the entire group
I couldnt bring myself to say anything so let them live in their ignorance


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I lost faith in humanity a long time ago...but this...this will prevent me from ever regaining that faith. This is also why I don't like being around people...I might catch the stupid.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Too bad duct tape don't fix stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

If you can stand it, listen to the whole thing.... one of Americas Finest Senators.... 1 min 20 seconds.... Guam tips over and capsizes ... really ?






"My fear is that the whole island will become so overly populated that it will tip over and capsize," 

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-503544_162-20001567-503544.html

.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

*cough* I live in Fargo. I can verify that this is real because I was listening to the radio on the way to work when she called. I can also tell you that Y.94 called her back on Tuesday as a follow up. Her friends and family informed her of her mistake. Her excuse was that the town she lived in when she was younger was very small (I can't remember the name) and didn't have many of those signs, so when she moved to Fargo when she was old enough, she saw them much more and never really put 2 and 2 together.

I can also tell you that those hosts played that clip allllll morning, laughing their asses off. They tried so hard to be polite while actually talking to her though.

ETA: Oh! Forgot to add. She is currently proudly wearing her title until it all fades away. The radio station also made her her own "Donna the Deer Lady" tshirt. :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I can feel my brain melting watching all of this..Starting to pour out of my ear..


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> *cough* I live in Fargo. I can verify that this is real because I was listening to the radio on the way to work when she called. I can also tell you that Y.94 called her back on Tuesday as a follow up. Her friends and family informed her of her mistake. Her excuse was that the town she lived in when she was younger was very small (I can't remember the name) and didn't have many of those signs, so when she moved to Fargo when she was old enough, she saw them much more and never really put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> I can also tell you that those hosts played that clip allllll morning, laughing their asses off. They tried so hard to be polite while actually talking to her though.
> 
> ETA: Oh! Forgot to add. She is currently proudly wearing her title until it all fades away. The radio station also made her her own "Donna the Deer Lady" tshirt. :lol:


there are NO deer crossing signs in my town,not a single one and I know that they don't direct where the deer go....not an excuse.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

usandpets said:


> Mobile Photobucket
> 
> Mobile Photobucket
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've seen that one before, a real head desk moment.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

This one is good too

Miss Teen USA 2007 - South Carolina answers a question - YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OH Wow... yup, the stupidity is out there for sure. We often laugh about stuff, but someone else listening in thinks we are serious. For example, we have a lot of "Deer Crossing Next 2 KM" signs. I am always amazed that the deer know that those two kilometers have been set aside specifically for their use. I forget who it was that overheard us talking about this, but that person said that the deer's parents taught them when they were fawns!:lol: Ah-hem. That person was serious by the way. Scarey.


----------

